# Linux USB Live



## macpacman (11 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous

Je voudrais essayer de faire une clé USB Live avec une distro Linux. Pas une clé boot, j'ai pas envie de l'installer (mon p'tit mac mini est déjà assez bourré comme ça) mais rien que pour avoir, disons, un "linux portable". Pour pouvoir tester. Ça fait longtemps que Linux m'intrigue. 
Certains y voient une grosse bête noire, d'autres ne jurent que par ça, j'aimerais me faire mon idée.

Sauf que chaque fois que je trouve des infos, c'est pour une installation soit via Win... soit via Linux lui même.

Merci de vos conseils


----------



## bompi (11 Décembre 2013)

Il faut jeter son dévolu sur une distribution et voir ensuite sur sa documentation comment faire une clef bootable.

Exemple avec Ubuntu, ici.


----------



## devin plompier (13 Décembre 2013)

Au pire, tu te fais une machine virtuelle sous VirtualBox, ça te prendra au pire 5 Go de disque dur. C'est pas énorme.


----------

